# Is this good or bad thing



## Khark88 (Nov 18, 2020)

So two weeks ago I had my test levels check at my pcp. He only took my total t which came back at 256 the range was 199-1580. So he offered to start me on a 200mg test cyp every two week protocol. Went in today to let them give me my second shot mainly to ask questions cause I am fine giving myself the shot if they are ok with it. So I asked when they would be pulling bloods again to dial my dose in. And their answer was in six months. So I was like ok that’s cool I can run it a little higher than they want for awhile if I wanted. So like the title says is this a good or bad thing. It’s nice to have a dr willing to give the script pretty much no questions asked. But on the other hand it’s kinda like well dam I guess imma have to dial my levels in on my own. I do plan getting my own blood work pulled. My question to the ug how long should I wait to get my labs done to see how my dose is effecting everything. I do plan on doing the 200mg/ml ever two weeks to try and establish a baseline until I do get lab results. If I notice the roller coaster effect I will pin 100mg every week to try and have a more stable level. Y’all’s thoughts on it?


----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2020)

Start right on the 100mg per week. I'm willing to bet almost all of us will say that, and it's from experience.

If it were me, I'd get full bloods done in 6 weeks or so, that's a good point. I'd also run them again at the 3 month mark. Then the Dr is doing them at 6 months.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 18, 2020)

If you're going onto trt, play it smart. Id pin 100mg weekly and do what the doc says. Get it sorted out first before running it higher or anything like that. 

If you can run bloods on your own, even better. 100 per week may be all you need.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 18, 2020)

You should let your doctor do his job before you go monkeying around with it and running  it higher.  Otherwise, you’re going to be back here in five and a half months asking how to lower your testosterone so he’s not suspicious.

In other words, let him dial you in.


----------



## Khark88 (Nov 18, 2020)

Yeah I plan on sticking to the dr plan for awhile. Really didn’t expect to be in the range for them to do anything about it. Luckily only costing me 6$ a month so it’s not hitting the pocket book. To ask another question about the 100wk they give me two 200mg/ml vials a month so that would be .5 a week any suggestions on the best way to split it. First two shots the dr used 22g 1.5in pin didn’t really feel it and that’s what they suggested using. But by splitting the dose would it be better to backload slin pins or go about it drawing .5 each time the regular way and figuring what size pin I like. And they have the rubber top not the amps you have to break and do something with right then. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 18, 2020)

Khark88 said:


> Yeah I plan on sticking to the dr plan for awhile. Really didn’t expect to be in the range for them to do anything about it. Luckily only costing me 6$ a month so it’s not hitting the pocket book. To ask another question about the 100wk they give me two 200mg/ml vials a month so that would be .5 a week any suggestions on the best way to split it. First two shots the dr used 22g 1.5in pin didn’t really feel it and that’s what they suggested using. But by splitting the dose would it be better to backload slin pins or go about it drawing .5 each time the regular way and figuring what size pin I like. And they have the rubber top not the amps you have to break and do something with right then. Thanks for the feed back.



I always use 25g 1inch. Takes a lil longer to push through.... but less scar tissue. Atm i am useing 31g slin pins, just gotta back load em, But i like this the most so far


----------



## Khark88 (Nov 18, 2020)

Dk I didn’t plan on monkey with nothing for awhile. It was sarcasm of dr says here is trt but I’m not going to any blood work for 6 months. From the research I’ve done previously most dr have a goal of where they want you to be and watch a little more closely in the beginning and then after they get you where they want you do the blood work every 6 month. When I asked about what they wanted my levels to be and everything they didn’t say. Obviously they don’t want it to be pegged out. I don’t either so I don’t have to go through the process of dropping it to keep the script or risk losing it and have to go find it on my own. Preciate your input though.


----------



## Beserker (Nov 18, 2020)

This is a good thing.  You’re lucky.  Like the wise brothers said, 100mg/week is a good start.  

200mg/wk put me at over 1500.  100 is the sweet spot at around 800 with no AI needed. Your results may vary.

Don’t tell the doc you’re on 100/wk and save the extra for a good cycle 2x a year.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 18, 2020)

Like all the others have said, start at 100mg ew and get it dialed in with the dr over the first year. After that he’ll probably run labs once a year. Even then, you’ll be surprised at the strides you’ll make in gains, well-being, etc. then once you’ve got all that lined out you can consider a blast


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 19, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> I always use 25g 1inch. Takes a lil longer to push through.... but less scar tissue. Atm i am useing 31g slin pins, just gotta back load em, But i like this the most so far



You don't have to back load slin pins.  It's pretty much all I use.  Just takes a little longer to draw up, and I'm no less busy than anyone else.....


----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> You don't have to back load slin pins.  It's pretty much all I use.  Just takes a little longer to draw up, and I'm no less busy than anyone else.....



That's what I do for TRT. I use 29g-1cc insulin pins. Draw and inject same needle, easy peezy. Does take a bit longer to draw and inject though, but no big deal.


----------

